

The Elusive Theory of Everything - signa11
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=the-elusive-thoery-of-everything&print=true

======
zeynel1
The authors of this article are "semantic jockeys." First, they define a
"theory of everything" as a theory that will unify disparate theories of
physics. Then, further down, they define "theory of everything" as "one
complete and consistent set of fundamental laws of nature that explain every
aspect of reality."

Unifying 3 inconsistent domains of academic physics; and explaining "every
aspect of reality" are two different things.

The authors use their authority as academic physicists to corrupt our everyday
language. They have no credibility as scientists.

